# Giving my TT its first proper clean



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Today I gave my TT it's first proper clean since owning it. Unfortunately I wasn't able to spend as much time on it as I'd have liked, due to the weather, but still had about six hours at it.

Start



Summer wheels fitted



Wahsed



Tar removed



Clayed



Put some scratches in!



Machine polished (losing the clay scratches)



Waxed



Nice reflection



Finished



Due to the weather I didn't have enough time to polish out all scratch marks but the paintwork now looks much better. The wax was a bit of a nightmare to buff up.


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

That looks really good


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Lookin good Peter, pleased to see you are using the DA


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Nice Peter

6 hours and you wanted more 

Tip - do it by Panels , eg bonnet and wings to the level you want, then doors, then rear and roof, then you can do the odd hour rather than wait for a couple of years before the net stint :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She looks good Peter, it will be quicker once you get the hang of using the da


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks great Peter, not as scary as it looks is it? 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Good effort with the DA, very rewarding when you see the results


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Further to Saturday's cleaning I needed to remove the wheels again, due to a balance issue, so thought I'd clean under the arches whilst there.



I then washed the car again (as recommended by Nick) to get rid of the wax marks.





I also managed to vastly reduce the appearance of a scuff that happened as a result of dodgy kerb that I didn't see - I first trimmed the scuff flat with a scalpel, which gave me a light coloured smooth surface and then found that rubbing it with my nail turned it grey!


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice work Peter thanks for the pics.

www.sgt-training.co.uk


----------



## BenjaminG (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks great, very nicely done!! Question, what do you use for your exhaust tips?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I use pretty much anything that I have at the time.

Brasso or silver polish seems to work well but I don't have any at the moment so I used T-Cut this time.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks nice , when I got my TT my exhaust pipes were as black as you like do I had to wire brush them off and due to audi quality they look like new again


----------

